

Meet the man who built the awesome online attendance system for Indian govt - krisgenre
http://qz.com/277897/meet-the-man-who-built-the-awesome-online-attendance-system-for-indias-government-officials/

======
sawrubh
Some good feedback on the website: [https://medium.com/@troysk704/attendance-
gov-in-4e87acae39b7](https://medium.com/@troysk704/attendance-gov-
in-4e87acae39b7)

